# pulled the trigger on the Now Drive bindings



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

as i am really not working for my LBS anymore they decided to drop alot of the brands ive worked to get them to carry. i feel unchained in riding the brnads they stock.... decided to take a "leap of faith" on some Now bindings. sounds promising. willl update as they arrive and so on


----------



## Dieselboi (Aug 18, 2013)

You'll dig them. I got 5 days in on mine last week. Got some IPO's coming in for my other board tomorrow.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I'll be getting some in a few weeks. I'm pretty curious as to how different they feel than normal bindings.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

well i forgot last year that one of my bindings hardware (all 4) are stripped and pretty tight. need to bust out the dremel and impact driver.
heres one side.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

no big difference on the carpet... looks liek another month till i find out.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Whats the general consensus from people who own these? They had tons of hype when they came out, but i never saw them in person or met a person who rode them.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

ShredTaos said:


> Whats the general consensus from people who own these? They had tons of hype when they came out, but i never saw them in person or met a person who rode them.


I found a decent difference in response, but an even bigger difference in leg comfort. Felt like I could go for weeks with them on.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ShredTaos said:


> Whats the general consensus from people who own these? They had tons of hype when they came out, but i never saw them in person or met a person who rode them.


from what ive heard, nothing bad... yet


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Heard great things too. Pulled the trigger on these last night as well.

Got the box home and there was only one binding. Looks like they sold me the display model! Emailed 'em, will have to go back on Saturday and get it sorted.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I demo'd last years ipos and found them to be the most uncomfortable binding I have put my boot into so far. Hopefully this years are better when I demo them.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

What would make them unconfortable. The only thing I could think of is that they're not canted


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

destroy said:


> Got the box home and there was only one binding. Looks like they sold me the display model! Emailed 'em, will have to go back on Saturday and get it sorted.


hahahaha, that is pretty funny. I grabbed a set of IPOs....pretty stoked to try em out. I hope I like em as I already sold my cartels


----------



## kizeR (Oct 28, 2013)

atr3yu said:


> I demo'd last years ipos and found them to be the most uncomfortable binding I have put my boot into so far. Hopefully this years are better when I demo them.


Hmm I'm thinking of picking up a pair of last seasons IPO's in the sale. Why were they uncomfortable?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

kizeR said:


> Hmm I'm thinking of picking up a pair of last seasons IPO's in the sale. Why were they uncomfortable?



Can't speak for anyone but myself, but i found them extremely comfortable.. maybe not set up properly? the bindings have a ton of adjustment in them, so no reason why you shouldn't be able to get them dialled.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

kizeR said:


> Hmm I'm thinking of picking up a pair of last seasons IPO's in the sale. Why were they uncomfortable?


The inside of both of my feet had sharp pinching pain, which I have not had in any other bindings. Really no rocket science to setting up bindings so I doubt that was it. Maybe just my foot and that binding maybe my boot and that binding.... ride rfls. I have heard other people rave about them though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Loved my IPO's last season, so much so I sold all my other bindings towards the end of the season and ran it on everything from my pow decks to all mountain to fuckaround boards. Have the Drive on the way to me now. Thanks to Gilly's Boardshop! I've been buying decks and bindings from him for years, and he now carries the entire NOW line, so hit him up...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice plug.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I picked up a pair of the Drive bindings the other day for my new 161 TRice HP. Last year I rode the IPOs and it was a major game changer. I can't go back to regular bindings ever again, and will probably buy a pair of Selects next for my other board. I have only one day on the Drives and so far I like them but they are definitely a lot stiffer than the IPOs and I'm not sure I totally like that (maybe a few more days to get used to them) The construction is better this year for sure. To me they add a ton of dampness to how your board rides and I find I can charge through the chop better than ever before.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool, I'm going to pick up a pair for my Darker series in the future. Sounds like a good choice so far.


----------



## naughtry (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got a pair but will not be riding them for another few weeks. Wasn't sure about them at first but going to give them a shot. 

Couple points,
- the heel is really narrow and hugs my size 8.5 zf1 boots. this should be a good thing, they feel custom fit to my boots and are very sleek and low-profile. 
- compared to union chargers the highback is noticeably shorter but they feel more supportive laterally.
-quality is decent but Unions have the edge at least on first appearance. do not want to pass any judgments yet.
-weight per pair is 2000 grams. About the same at Union Factorys which I also considered.

I also considered the Selects but besides the switchable highbacks what's the benefit over the IPOS?

I have some new setups starting off this year... Now Drive/Yes Asym 154, Union Atlas/Yes Jackpot 154, Capita BSOD 156/Union Chargers. The Chargers were on the Jackpot last year. I will see how the Atlas go but might want to try to IPOs or Selects if the Drives work out.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

The Drives and the Selects both have slightly nicer straps than the IPOs. The overall construction is a little nicer on those two bindings over the IPOs. The Select comes with all three bushings (soft/med/hard), the Drive only has the (med/hard), and the IPOs only have the (soft/med). Last year the IPO came with all 3 bushings.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

destroy said:


> Got the box home and there was only one binding. Looks like they sold me the display model!


Last season, got a box home with two right bindings (and only recognized it after fixing and trying to strap in )


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Just got some Now Drives for my Smokin Superpark MTX. Kinda terrified I'm gonna get buttfucked by them but I'm also pretty stoked. Not a huge skateboarder so hopefully I'm not shafted. I do tons of moguls and glades so I'm hoping that the Drives make the board easier to control.


----------



## naughtry (Dec 31, 2010)

I have pair sitting here and just pulled the trigger on a Smokin superpark ctx 152 also. Not the combo I had in mind but will probably try it out.

Btw, I follow Yes and one of their riders Instagram and it looks like hes riding the Drives for park/rails as well as backcountry.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Ipo's coming to keep the others company.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I rode my IPO’s on all my boards till I got my holograms, the ipo’s are amazing if you like the feel. I never had any problems with my bindings other then the straps that they replaced for free. Sucks that they don’t include all the bushings in all the bindings now.


----------



## kizeR (Oct 28, 2013)

readimag said:


> I rode my IPO’s on all my boards till I got my holograms, the ipo’s are amazing if you like the feel. I never had any problems with my bindings other then the straps that they replaced for free. Sucks that they don’t include all the bushings in all the bindings now.


So you prefer the Holograms over last seasons IPO's?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be trying out my new Holograms for the 1st time tomorrow, so can't wait to compare the differences...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

kizeR said:


> So you prefer the Holograms over last seasons IPO's?


On every thing but by heritage yes I do just cause it love to hit natural features and the park. That being said I rode them all the time on blacklist when it was dumping out.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> I'll be trying out my new Holograms for the 1st time tomorrow, so can't wait to compare the differences...


Don't leave us hanging today after you ride!


----------



## kizeR (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah do let us know as the IPO's and Holograms are the two bindings I'm deciding between.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I wanted to know if anyone has squeezed a size 10boot in a M select now binding... Size 10 according to there website has it on the boarder between the M & L ...What size Drives did you get and how does it fit in relation to your boot. I have a feeling that I've read somewhere that they tend to run on the smaller side... and being in-between sizes I would prefer going with the M size to reduce footprint, weight, & space between the boot and board.

Any knowledge would be awesome... and correct me if I'm wrong about sizing down if in-between sizes cause I've read else where that you should size up... hearing mixed ideas about it. I would like to know for certain and clear up my confusion... I do agree with going smaller when possible


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I got the m/L. They have plenty of room with 11s. I wouldn't say they run small. I think if they on the border the smaller would be fine.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

So you went with the L? there site show there sizing at M or L...Im sorry you typed m/L ...and am I correct about sizing down when possible?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Yah sorry. Large. Thinking of a different pair of bindings


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## naughtry (Dec 31, 2010)

size 8.5 nike zf1 squeezes into medium width wise. they run narrow in the heel. i can actually feel the bindings pressing against the boot around my ankle.

my guess is go with large. i would not want boots much larger than mine with these bindings.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Hey I just got my Now Drives in and have a question. Is the baseplate supposed to stick up as far as it does? This is the first binding I've owned where the screws are barely long enough to go in the slots.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Yah mine were tough too. Really had to make sure the the teeth all lined up. Then really laid into the screws to get them to bite. Just don't gorilla crank them down


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah its kinda odd. I really don't understand why they made the baseplate stick out so far or at least make screws longer. Also, the swivel action is a lot more muted then I thought it would be. Pretty stoked to try them out.


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Older size 9 Nike Kaijus fit into last years medium IPO, but it's quite snug. Ankle straps aren't my favourite, but I've definitely ridden worse. I wish they had a canting option for my aging knees and I wish the highbacks rotated too.

Got a set of replacement ladders and straps last year, but they just sent me the same design. Ladders are getting chewed up again already, and I've only ridden one day this year. I emailed again and we'll see if they send me the updated versions.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Don't leave us hanging today after you ride!





kizeR said:


> Yeah do let us know as the IPO's and Holograms are the two bindings I'm deciding between.


Ok, so I got full day on the Holograms riding in variable early season conditions at Baker's opening day this week, everything from 1.5ft pow to chickenhead ice. Very 1st run, not even 1/2 way down, I did a cartwheel for no damn reason. They have some of the best straps and build quality, and I've never tried a binding that's less noticeable underfoot since it doesn't fight you and moves with your boots. That said, the lateral flex is also the problem because I need more lateral support when I'm trying to hammer a turns or slash something, so washing out and not having the power I need doesn't seem to fit my riding style. So far I'm not digging them, but am gonna try them on the hill again tomorrow and play with the forward lean settings to see if that helps at all.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I find if I am doing more freeriding for the day I need my stiff boots to balance it out. Also you may want to get the quantums as they are stiffer.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Stiffer carbon highback wouldn't make any difference in resolving my issues though. The benefits of the shadowfit tech is also what's causing my complaints.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Triple8Sol, i know you're a Flux fan from reading your previous reviews on the TT30 etc... Could you comment on the Hologram and Now vs Flux? I ride TT30's and am curious about both bindings.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you guys on the Drives running the orange or black bushings?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i left the medium Orange ones in... to try and get the most pivot out of them... 
im going to put the soft ones in my IPO's


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Ipos. Mounted up. I had to swap to screws that didn't wanna grab ended up jacking the threads up on the end of the bolt. Didn't wanna try to force them after that. So I used a couple longer ones.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I rode my Drives with the orange, I liked em a lot. First day of the season so it's hard to tell but still felt good to me. I also found the screws short but a bit of fiddling and pushing hard on the driver fed it in nicely.

Only issue I had is the toe ladder on one broke on me. Opening day in Whistler. About an hour left in the day. I get off the chair and do a beaver slap to clear... this black plastic crap comes flying off my board. I always fold my highback down and feed the straps in real quick when I ride the chair, but it was weird. I also do up my bindings mega tight, don't know if it's normal or not but yeah. This kinda crap happens to me all the time. I've already broken two other bindings in my short career. Ugh!


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Thank goodness for the lifetime warranty eh??


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Just ordered some IPO's :thumbsup:


----------

